# Strawberry or Dragonblood Peacock?



## Craenos (Sep 22, 2017)

Pretty sure this is a strawberry peacock but it was labelled as a dragonblood. Found him or her at my local Petsmart while I was picking up some prime and decided it needed to come home with me because it's tank was in a horrendous condition. Thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that the two names are interchangeable trade names for this hybrid peacock.


----------



## Craenos (Sep 22, 2017)

Fair enough wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the info.


----------

